# Beginner Painter



## Nate61 (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi ...New to the forum


----------



## VTessaro (Nov 26, 2021)

Hi! I'm new too.


----------



## Nate61 (Dec 3, 2021)

Thanks for the Hi!


----------

